# Kya The Alaskan Klee Kai



## crazybones

here is our baby we have had her for a day and she is 8 weeks old...


----------



## JANICE199

[*COLOR="Purple"]*Oh how cute is she! more pics please...[/COLOR]


----------



## Guest

She is adorable....great pics.


----------



## scosha37

Aww i really like these wee dogs was doing a read abou them today and i seen a programe on tv last night about them..............

My next dog i think... or al come a dog nap!!:scared:

ooohh PS....To cute!!


----------



## crazybones

these a couple more lol


----------



## LostGirl

Awww she is gorgeous!!! 

Very cute.xx


----------



## Fleur

She is so cute, I love the pic of her in her crate, she is so tiny.


----------



## crazybones

scosha37 said:


> Aww i really like these wee dogs was doing a read abou them today and i seen a programe on tv last night about them..............
> 
> My next dog i think... or al come a dog nap!!:scared:
> 
> ooohh PS....To cute!!


u can try but i warn you my bite is worst than my bark lol


----------



## Tigerneko

aww how sweet is she! :crazy:


----------



## Guest

crazybones said:


> here is our baby we have had her for a day and she is 8 weeks old...


Excuse my ignorance... what is an Alaskan Klee Kai... she looks like a Husky


----------



## shortbackandsides

never heard of this breed cutie though


----------



## Guest

RoseForTheDead said:


> Excuse my ignorance... what is an Alaskan Klee Kai... she looks like a Husky


I'll answer my own question cause I just googled it lol 

"The Alaskan Klee Kai is a northern breed of dog of spitz type. The term "Klee Kai" was derived from Alaskan Athabaskan words meaning "small dog". The breed was developed to create a companion sized version of the Alaskan Husky (although it more closely resembles the Siberian Husky), resulting in an energetic, intelligent, apartment-sized dog with an appearance that reflects its northern heritage."

She's very cute by the way


----------



## Natik

she is gorgeous and so tiny!


----------



## crazybones

thanks all i post a vid of her in dog chat doing her 1st tricks on the 2nd day she is real clever.....


----------



## vizzy24

she is a real cutie, well worth the wait


----------



## noushka05

shes just too Cute looks like shes made herself at home!


----------



## Guest

I looked at these before i got my NI's but they can have funny temperements but she's lush xx


----------



## Lhasalover

How old is she ?


----------



## Guest

Lhasalover said:


> How old is she ?


8 weeks old she said so at the beginning x


----------



## Tweedle Dee

Aww so cute, i hadnt heard of the breed until that 'designer dogs' programme. She really does look like a pocket size Husky! 

Enjoy your new baby 

Ang x


----------



## rach1980

gorgeous, looks like she has settled right in


----------



## sullivan

Shes gorg and looks really snuggly.


----------



## crazybones

Tweedle Dee said:


> Aww so cute, i hadnt heard of the breed until that 'designer dogs' programme. She really does look like a pocket size Husky!
> 
> Enjoy your new baby
> 
> Ang x


she'll get alot bigger than that between 13 t 15 ins


----------



## Tweedle Dee

crazybones said:


> she'll get alot bigger than that between 13 t 15 ins


Am i right in saying they come in 3 different sizes?

Ang x


----------



## crazybones

Tweedle Dee said:


> Am i right in saying they come in 3 different sizes?
> 
> Ang x


yes u r their cum in standard mini and toy...


----------



## enfieldchar69

what size is kya , we have considered this breed but want the smaller size but am strugglingto find a breeder ,x


----------



## crazybones

enfieldchar69 said:


> what size is kya , we have considered this breed but want the smaller size but am strugglingto find a breeder ,x


Kya is a mini she will grow to be between 13 and 15ins

the toy is the smallest of the three being 13ins and lower


----------



## KarenHSmith

Too cute


----------



## archielee

hi i have a klee kai 2 his name is yogi and he is 8 week where did you get her from


----------



## crazybones

archielee said:


> hi i have a klee kai 2 his name is yogi and he is 8 week where did you get her from


hi we got Kya from market bosworth...... where did u yogi from????? lol


----------



## Fleur

archielee said:


> hi i have a klee kai 2 his name is yogi and he is 8 week where did you get her from


Yogi is cute to (It's like busses you don't see one for ages then 2 come along at once  LOL  )


----------



## RITAbix

she is soo cute. We have a 20 month old Alaskan Klee Kai dog and he is absolutley great. Friendly, loving, funny and absolutely gorgeous. You are lucky to find one!!

We have been looking for female companion for over a year without any luck!! How did you find her??
Any tips?


----------



## archielee

Hi i have a 20 month old klee kai and one year old and 10 week old where did you get him from. wee are off to puppy class to day


----------



## RITAbix

Hi we got him from a lady in Market Bosworth Midlands. Where did you get yours from? They are usually so hard to find.


----------



## pommum

I think there is a pattern forming here, I think you will find you all got your AKK's form the same breeder as there isn't that many in the UK lol.

P.S. I want a toy long coat AKK but think I will have to wait until they are a bit more popular LOL.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Rosiebear

Hi Where did you get your klee kai from shes gorgeous, I really want one but am having trouble finding genuine breeders?:


----------



## vizzy24

OMG they are everywhere lol  looks like the 2 from market bosworth must be related


----------



## archielee

Yes kya and Yogi are related and i have 2 more klee kais look at my photos i have upload


----------



## LouJ69

Hi all.I was just wondering if you guys could possibly give me some information or contact details on the breeder that you got your Klee Kai's from, or if you know anybody else who is selling these pups?I'm living in Ireland and have wanted one for ages, but i am having a really difficult time trying to locate genuine breeders in Ireland or the UK.
Thank you so much.
Lou.


----------



## crazybones

LouJ69 said:


> Hi all.I was just wondering if you guys could possibly give me some information or contact details on the breeder that you got your Klee Kai's from, or if you know anybody else who is selling these pups?I'm living in Ireland and have wanted one for ages, but i am having a really difficult time trying to locate genuine breeders in Ireland or the UK.
> Thank you so much.
> Lou.


hi lou to be honest if you go on preloved and type in alaskan klee kai then the details of my breeder myt come up but it depends when you want a puppy as i am going into breeding but i will need to meet all my pup wanna-be owners as i will be a very strict breeder


----------



## tiddlypup

i saw these on tv,absolutely gorgeous,i really need one,lol would look really nice with my 2 min pins and my teeny tiny jrt


----------



## lianne86

tiddlypup said:


> i saw these on tv,absolutely gorgeous,i really need one,lol would look really nice with my 2 min pins and my teeny tiny jrt


haha yeh kya is a darling.....keep your eyes peeled for them..because people are starting to recgonise the breed now.

your babys are gorge!!! btw xxx


----------



## SteveyP

They are lovely little doggies. Asking the rude question, how much would someone expect to pay for one?


----------



## crazybones

SteveyP said:


> They are lovely little doggies. Asking the rude question, how much would someone expect to pay for one?


Well there is a lot to take in to consideration when deciding the price of these lovely lil dogs...........

-have you gone to the trouble of importing a dog (exspensive) so their pups would cost more...

-plus these dogs are still very rare......

-the all white AKK can not be UKC reg cuz they dont not meet the standard so some breeders might sell them cheaper even tho they are just as equally great as the other colours...


----------



## LouJ69

crazybones said:


> hi lou to be honest if you go on preloved and type in alaskan klee kai then the details of my breeder myt come up but it depends when you want a puppy as i am going into breeding but i will need to meet all my pup wanna-be owners as i will be a very strict breeder


Well, i have tried everywhere to find details of the breeder that you got your puppy from, but with no joy. I was hoping to get one sooner rather than later, but like they say - good things come to those who wait!!!


----------



## sami

Having just seen these on Designer Dogs, and my partner saying he could be convinced to have one of these... I've been researching them! 

I've wanted a Cavalier for years, but my OH does not like small dogs  

I really want one now, so the research has now started! Have to find a few breeders, and see where it goes from here! 

I have 2 Springers already, which get socialised a lot with other dogs and people, so I hope one of these will fit in


----------



## crazybones

well kya fit in well with very dog we have met inculding her regular friend a beagle and springer and a pugalier.....

so i wud say it wud be fine


----------



## lulabell

crazybones said:


> hi lou to be honest if you go on preloved and type in alaskan klee kai then the details of my breeder myt come up but it depends when you want a puppy as i am going into breeding but i will need to meet all my pup wanna-be owners as i will be a very strict breeder


hiya i am looking to get a klee kai in a few years and have done alot of looking and reading up on them. but i cant seem to find a breeder any where near me i am in birmingham are their any websites you could send me to or any email adresses as i would like to get as much info about the klee kai before i go ahead with getting one. also i have never met a klee kai so would love to see what they are like with people. 
thanks


----------



## crazybones

hi lulabell well thats ok im going into breedering and i would by more than happy to answer any question you may have. We are near northampton so not to far away from you............ i will PM you a lil more


----------



## happysaz133

She is very cute!


----------



## LookingCheeky

WOW she is beautiful ! 

One of my favorite breeds x


----------



## KOOLBD.COM

great pics.


----------



## crazybones

thanks all she is isnt she lol


----------



## SHEIDSOFT.COM

She is adorable....great pics.


----------



## pyoot

crazybones said:


> here is our baby we have had her for a day and she is 8 weeks old...


Hi - just found out about this breed and my husband has said I can buy one but I can't find anyone selling puppies - could you forward the breeder details for your dog so I could contact them?

BTW does this breed still sing like the siberian husky's? Or are they more yappy?


----------



## crazybones

pyoot said:


> Hi - just found out about this breed and my husband has said I can buy one but I can't find anyone selling puppies - could you forward the breeder details for your dog so I could contact them?
> 
> BTW does this breed still sing like the siberian husky's? Or are they more yappy?


hi we dont find Kya yappy at all she sing and moans but not all the time.

i will PM u


----------



## pyoot

crazybones said:


> hi lou to be honest if you go on preloved and type in alaskan klee kai then the details of my breeder myt come up but it depends when you want a puppy as i am going into breeding but i will need to meet all my pup wanna-be owners as i will be a very strict breeder


HI- I'm trying to find a puppy and have spoken to a couple of breeders but they aren't planning to have any puppies soon. 
Could anyone give me some breeders details? I haven't found the one in Market Drayton ? Thanks


----------



## mbb

Hey, wow your pup is super cute! I have never heard of that breed. We got a siberian husky. Would love to know more?


----------



## crazybones

mbb said:


> Hey, wow your pup is super cute! I have never heard of that breed. We got a siberian husky. Would love to know more?


well what ever you wanna know just ask i love talking about them lol


----------



## lianne86

are we all still cooing over Kya? LMAO


----------



## loopylisa2009

crazybones said:


> here is our baby we have had her for a day and she is 8 weeks old...


Ohhh how adorable is she, you are sooo lucky xx lisa xx


----------



## Sabre

She is gorgeous, she looks just like a miniature version of our Siberian Husky Sabre.


----------



## crazybones

loopylisa2009 said:


> Ohhh how adorable is she, you are sooo lucky xx lisa xx


thanks i know she is but she knows it lol


----------



## boojade

Hi could you please give me contact details of breeder in Market Bosworth as been looking for ages for a klee kai


----------



## crazybones

look for peps who just come on here and basically demand help and contact details without even being a member of this site for more then 5 mins......... I know this myt sound rude and nasty but noway how wud we know ur a real person or wanting a pup for the ryt reason where are peps manners these dayz or is it just me!!!!!!!!!!!! (im not picking any1 personally just making statement)


----------



## LouJ69

crazybones said:


> look for peps who just come on here and basically demand help and contact details without even being a member of this site for more then 5 mins......... I know this myt sound rude and nasty but noway how wud we know ur a real person or wanting a pup for the ryt reason where are peps manners these dayz or is it just me!!!!!!!!!!!! (im not picking any1 personally just making statement)


I was gonna say I totally agree with you, but I think that's actually what I did!!!:blushing:
oops, sorry. :001_tt2:


----------



## bichonsrus

hi, think your new pup is beautiful!


----------



## crazybones

lou if i remeber correctly u sent me a pm and then ask to come chat with you in the chatroom and you ask me quite a few qeuestions before u asked about breeders instead of some peps just send me pm going 'can u put me in touch wwith a breeder' and they havent even made a post on the site........... I know every1 starts somewhere but i just i like to see peps that have made some posts at least b4 jumping str8 in maybe im gettting old and grouchy b4 my tym lool


----------



## boojade

Sorry if i have offended you but I have been asking questions about the breed with breeders in Cumbria when I found on here that there is a local breeder in Market Bosworth. I have also sent some private messages to ask more info as it is a big commitment and I want to know the Klee Kai is the best breed for our family. They are beautiful dogs and you cant help but fall in love with them but I need to know that we can look after one properly. Sorry again


----------



## mariagraciela

I am also new to this forum, I have sent a pm to 3 people asking for some info, but everybody has to start somewhere as you say...I have been interested in akk since i knew of their existence, and now I am finally in a position to start looking for one, but I am finding hard to find a genuine breeder so would really appreciate any help, i know this is a bit cheeky but I am running out of ideas here...
Maria


----------



## crazybones

hi may i ask where abouts ur from???


----------



## Billy&Buster

Lovely pics.. Very cute


----------



## staceydawlz

:crazy::001_wub::001_wub: Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## crazybones

thanx all she knows it tho lol


----------



## simplysardonic

Kya is so gorgeous


----------



## crazybones

thanks i was looking at pics of her as a pup and how much she as changed and it is crazy lol


----------



## Lisheenmarieclarke

Hi im from the u.k and was just wondering if it is possible for anyone to tell me where i could get an alaskan klee kai from as i am desperate to own one!!!


----------



## lianne86

Code:







Lisheenmarieclarke said:


> Hi im from the u.k and was just wondering if it is possible for anyone to tell me where i could get an alaskan klee kai from as i am desperate to own one!!!


HA HA your not the only one!!!!  There are a few breeders around...we wont be breeding until 2011....but archielee should be able to take you in the right direction...but there are waiting lists..so be prepared the wait at least a year before you own one 

Lianne xxxx


----------



## akkjenn

This page has a list to breeders all over the world including ones in the UK:
Buying an Alaskan Klee Kai: Breeder List

Jenn


----------



## rhian d

awwwwww kya is so cute


----------



## carebear

rhian d said:


> awwwwww kya is so cute


just like her sister. lol
:001_tt1:


----------



## BassetLover

Kya is beautiful and quite like a Husky! Is an Alaskan Klee Kai a member of the Husky family as I'm not familiar with the breed?


----------



## crazybones

yes their are a member of the same family tree lol..... They are a lot smaller then a husky they can also be trusted of lead......


----------



## dogtrainerDp

Lol, small one )


----------



## KaiAKK74

Hello,Dose Anyone Know Someone Who Has Any AKK Puppies Available? 
I Live In Oxfordshire,So I Can't Go Far.
Also,If So,How Much?

I've Been Looking For An Alaskan Klee Kai For Awhile Now,First I Wanted A Siberian Husky,But They're To Big. Then I Found Out About The Alaskan Klee Kai,I Saw Some Videos On Youtube,And They Are Beautiful Dogs.

~Kai


It's 9/10/10 Today By The Way.


----------



## new westie owner

Hi never seen this breed before but seeing puppies on here they are gorgeous  i also saw one couple weeks ago in saltcoats scotland


----------

